# Is there a website I can visit, to order t-shirt labels, and sew them on myself?



## kingln (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello,

I'm wanting to create a brand, and therefore need to add custom labels to the shirts I'll be selling. Is there a website I can visit, to order the labels, and sew them on myself? 

Other option might be screen printing I suppose, but I don't have the machines to do this, since I have a local printer printing all of the tees.

What options do you see as the most cost effective? 

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: T-Shirt Labels*

I would get pricing both way; having labels made and sewn and having them screen printed. There are tons of vendors who can do labels for you. You can Google, check ebay, and use the t-shirt forum preferred vendors located in the far left column of this page.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

kingln said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm wanting to create a brand, and therefore need to add custom labels to the shirts I'll be selling. Is there a website I can visit, to order the labels, and sew them on myself?
> 
> ...


You can design a brand logo, have your printers added into the inside back neck, i mean screen printing the brand label of yours, i think it will be most cost effective. The only work for you is to design one more logo out and pass it to your printer. The cost will be lower than you order a woven brand label, and pay for somebody to sew it into your tees.

Bill


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

This is the company we use:

Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers

They are the great and they will send out free samples. 

Brian


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

michellefanfan said:


> You can design a brand logo, have your printers added into the inside back neck, i mean screen printing the brand label of yours, i think it will be most cost effective. The only work for you is to design one more logo out and pass it to your printer. The cost will be lower than you order a woven brand label, and pay for somebody to sew it into your tees.


This is not always the case, it just depends on volume. The average price to have the label screened with just a single color is $1. You can have multi-color woven labels made and sewn in for less than that.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

For labels that you can heat press into the back of your apparel, You might want to look at:

Transfer Express Inc. - Shirt Tags

They can do basic labels or you can upload your custom image and have them make gang sheets for you:

Transfer Express Inc. - Gang Sheets

"Gang sheets are a great tool to save money using transfers. If you have images that are the same color ink and will fit on our 11 x 14 paper, group them together and order a gang sheet. Not sure how to group your orders for the best economy? Just fax the order with what is needed, how many of each and the color and ask us to gang it!"

Best of luck,

Brian


----------



## silhouettesounds (Oct 25, 2010)

splathead said:


> This is not always the case, it just depends on volume. The average price to have the label screened with just a single color is $1. You can have multi-color woven labels made and sewn in for less than that.


Joe, Where would one find someone to make and sew them in??? Would help us all out a lot!!! Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

silhouettesounds said:


> Joe, Where would one find someone to make and sew them in??? Would help us all out a lot!!! Thanks.


Well this would usually be 2 different vendors. One to make the labels; see my suggestions above. And one to sew them in. Ideal source is your t-shirt vendor. Some, like tscapparel.com, can sew them in when you order shirts.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

An inexpensive way to take care of the sewing is to go to a local alteration (sewing) outfit---a lot of times, there are in or near dry cleaners. I bet you have a good 5 or 6 that are close to you.


----------

